
Solution to Xkcd Name Dominoes Comic by Peter Norvig - deegles
https://github.com/norvig/pytudes/blob/master/ipynb/xkcd-Name-Dominoes.ipynb
======
dddddaviddddd
Link to referenced comic: [https://xkcd.com/1970/](https://xkcd.com/1970/)

